# rebuilding a concrete block home



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm putting some thought into a home remodel-sits on a great piece of land but the home needs work. approx 35x45 main house built from belgium block (concrete block) with no formal footer evident. HO's desire is to build a second story on this ranch home-but the block isn't up to the the task b/c of the foundation. Has anyone here demo'ed the roof and block walls to lay a new outer foundation and raise new walls tieing into the original walls? The exterior walls seem to be 2x4 construction up against the block-would be nice to tie that wall in with the new construction. Seems like a daunting task to say the least-can anyone provide info on how the house reacted to removing the roof and walls? This is a 1.5 story (2nd story under the roof line).


----------



## gregj (Jul 31, 2006)

By the time you remove the exterior walls and roof there wouldn't be much left. Might cost less to raze it and start over.

Are you sure the footing is inadequate? Have you thought about underpinning an adequate footing?


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Greg, by underpinning an adequate footing, do you mean installing a new footing to the inside or outside of the existing block wall? There is a section under the wall about 18" down where a drain pipe was routed-the block has 'fallen' in on the opening as there seems to be no concrete footing under the block. I had considered doubling up a 2x8 plate on top of the block wall, thereby distributing the weight more effectively across all the block, but fear with the steeper roofline desired more weight would ultimately be transferred to the outside (low pitch currently=less weight on the outer walls).

Is there any precedent for digging on the outside of the existing wall's base and pouring concrete down to form a new footer and tieing into the existing block wall? Does that make sense? Doesn't seem there would be much to hold it up from sheering off from the new footer.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Raise your hands--turn around slowly--back away from this whole deal.
Greg is right it's a tear down/and/or you're in _waaay _over your head here--nothing good can come of this for you.
JMHO


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

An alternative is to make the second story entirely self supporting. Posts to piers with spread footings supporting girders works fine. Just get the engineering right.

The real issue it seems to me is that you're adding on to crap. People can get emotional about their house but it makes little sense to build quality on to crap.

I once suggested that some homeowners tear down their house that had been converted from a chicken coop. They were insulted and I walked. They inherited a bunch of money and wanted to build a large (2000'+) addition to their 600', 6' ceilings, chicken coop. 

If you do what they want, by the time it's finished they will figure out their mistake and blame you for their problem. Not a happy ending.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

thom said:


> An alternative is to make the second story entirely self supporting. Posts to piers with spread footings supporting girders works fine. Just get the engineering right.
> 
> The real issue it seems to me is that you're adding on to crap. People can get emotional about their house but it makes little sense to build quality on to crap.
> 
> ...


 Funny, the one I did was originally a goat stable, 1800sf "add-on"---think there still may be lawyers fighting out there somewhere---we're still out 10k for the lesson,


----------



## gregj (Jul 31, 2006)

Underpinning is actually excavating and placing concrete under the existing foundation. It's done in short sections and repeated until complete. I've never done it so I can't give you any details. If I needed to do it I'd find someone with lots of experience.


----------

